# Central London Aquarists



## mlgt (25 Oct 2009)

Join in the Central London Aquatics Forum.

http://clas.plastic-creep.net/forums/

Its still in its infancy stage and slowly stirring up interest but those in London do join!

We have monthly meetings and visits.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jan 2010)

Went yesterday to the Central London Aquarists Society (http://clas.plastic-creep.net) monthly meeting, and was pleasantly surprised.

I am not one for meetings, and actually struggle to meet new people, but I thought that it would be a good idea to meet other aquarists in London, to exchange ideas, learn new things, and see new ways to keep fish.

The meeting was at Ricky's home, near Victoria. As the CLAS is rather new, there still isnâ€™t that many members, so at the meeting there were only five of us; Erick, Cristina and her boyfriend, me and Ricky.

We took biscuits, Ricky provided the tea and coffee, and we even took items to share and exchange.

I took a large Amazon Sword, it had grown too large for my Rio 125, a bottle full of shrimp, as I just got too many, and even took a sample of hanging planters. Not as nice as the ones that Riparium Supply sells, but they do the job, at least until Riparium Supply starts selling his own on the UK.

I learnt a lot about Discus and mosses, as Ricky seems to have enough experience on those, and a new way to use Coco coir, as plant substrate, Cristina's idea may just be perfect for small tanks, or semi emerged setups.

Ricky was a great host, and he was kind enough to share some of his baby Vallisneria and extra moss.

If you are in London, and like aquariums then please go to http://clas.plastic-creep.net and join the forum, you will not regret it.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2010)

This is now been renamed "London Fish Keeping Club" and has a new home at http://www.lfkc.co.uk/

Thanks for looking


----------



## ghostsword (12 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> This is now been renamed "London Fish Keeping Club" and has a new home at http://www.lfkc.co.uk/
> 
> Thanks for looking



Looking very good...


----------

